# [RISOLTO] MBR partito, come avvio la mia Gentoo?

## VegetaSSJ5

Salve a tutti, stamattina vado ad accendere il pc e mi trovo con la scritta DISK BOOT FAILURE...

Poichè il mio hd non è nuovo a fare storie del genere, ho preso la mia knoppix e ho reinstallato lilo, il tutto senza ricevere nessun errore. Riavvio il pc e non si presenta il boot loader, ma sempre la scritta di prima... Preso dal panico ho provato anche a ripristinare il boot loader dal cd di windows con fixmbr ma stessa storia...  :Sad: 

Tuttavia i dati nell hd sono perfettamente integri, e l'ho visto quando ho avviato la knoppix. Per cui, visto che i dati ci sono, come posso avviare la mia gentoo per salvare il salvabile su dvd e portare l'hard disk in assistenza? Grazie...Last edited by VegetaSSJ5 on Sat May 27, 2006 10:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti, stamattina vado ad accendere il pc e mi trovo con la scritta DISK BOOT FAILURE...
> 
> Poichè il mio hd non è nuovo a fare storie del genere, ho preso la mia knoppix e ho reinstallato lilo, il tutto senza ricevere nessun errore.

 

Hai controllato anche i messaggi di errore nei log del kernel?

COmuqnue, se i dati nell'HD sono integri, io inizierei dal backup....

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Hai controllato anche i messaggi di errore nei log del kernel?

 

no, non l'ho fatto, ho fatto tutto con fretta e non ci ho pensato, anche perchè ero convinto che la cosa si risolvesse con una semplice reinstallazione del boot loader, come le decine di altre volte che mi è successo.

come procedo col backup se non posso avviare (o quantomeno non so come si fa...  :Wink:  ) la gentoo sul mio hd?

----------

## knefas

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> come procedo col backup se non posso avviare (o quantomeno non so come si fa...  ) la gentoo sul mio hd?

 

Da un liveCD, tipo quello di gentoo o knoppix, su dovresti avere k3b o qualcosa per scrivere su un DVD. Una volta fatto il backup...puoi pasticciare tranquillo col boot loader, tanto non hai niente da perdere!  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *knefas wrote:*   

>  *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   come procedo col backup se non posso avviare (o quantomeno non so come si fa...  ) la gentoo sul mio hd? 
> 
> Da un liveCD, tipo quello di gentoo o knoppix, su dovresti avere k3b o qualcosa per scrivere su un DVD. Una volta fatto il backup...puoi pasticciare tranquillo col boot loader, tanto non hai niente da perdere! 

 

O anche fai il boot dal liveCd in linea di comando e poi ti chrooti nella tua installazione.

----------

## Opossum

Ciao!

Io ho avuto un problema simile e l'ho risolto installando lilo su un floppy, quindi ho settato il bios per avviare da dischetto e tutto è andato a posto.

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Opossum wrote:*   

> Ciao!
> 
> Io ho avuto un problema simile e l'ho risolto installando lilo su un floppy, quindi ho settato il bios per avviare da dischetto e tutto è andato a posto.

 

puoi dirmi come hai fatto? grazie.

----------

## Opossum

Purtroppo ora non ho la mia macchina sotto mano, quindi vado a memoria.

Dovrebbe essere sufficiente modificare lil.confo impostando 

```

boot=/dev/fd0

```

Ricordati di inserire il dischetto e di dare

```

lilo

```

Se non risolvi non appena ho la possibilità posto il mio lilo.conf

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ho già provato a fare in questo modo (avevo cercato su internet). accendendo il pc durante la fase di boot quando cerca di far partire il floppy appare la "L" di lilo e poi escono tutti simboli 0A. in pratica è la stessa cosa che mi faceva le altre volte l'hard disk e che riuscivo a riportare a posto con una reinstallazione di lilo. ma ora lo fa anche col floppy dove avevo appena installato lilo...  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bender86

Grub potrebbe funzionare? Lo emergi e poi lo installi su un floppy. In ogni caso mi associo al consiglio di un backup immediato.

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Grub potrebbe funzionare? Lo emergi e poi lo installi su un floppy. In ogni caso mi associo al consiglio di un backup immediato.

 

se riuscissi ad emergere qualche pacchetto vuol dire che il sistema operativo è stato avviato... il problema è proprio questo....  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

puoi sempre entrare da liveCD ripetendo i passi che hai fatto in fase di installazione. Una volta dentro il tuo chroot, semplicemente installa grub e vivi felice  :Very Happy: 

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

aggiornamento dell'ultimo minuto.

si tratta di un problema hardware all'hd. appena ho acceso il pc poco fa nella schermata del bios di rilevamento delle periferiche ide al posto del nome dell'hd sono apparsi una serie di simboli strani. mi è già successa questa stessa cosa altre volte con altri hd, solo una volta sono riuscito a recuperare i dati prima di buttare l'hd nella spazzatura... spero di poter recuperare i dati stavolta perchè sennò mi sparo... c'avevo 150 gb di dati e un'installazione di gentoo che per rifarla da capo ci vorranno anni di compilazione... PD!

----------

## disgustingangel

L'unica e' partire con un livecd (in questo caso ti consiglio knoppix che ha tool per il recupero delle partizioni, non il livecd) e vedere con

```
# dmesg
```

che ti rileva come hd[a-d]...

sperando che riconosca il disco c'e' un tool (se non sbaglio testpart parttest o qualcosa del genere) che ti permette di fare il recovery delle partizioni...

Cmq il fatto che il bios ti sputi caratteri a caso nn mi sembra un buon segno...

Auguri!

----------

## g13

se ti serve solo un backup, ed hai una macchina windows, vai qui http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm

e scaricati "Explore2fs", attacchi l'hd sotto il pc windows e ti salvi tutto.

bye bye

----------

## .:deadhead:.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-408378-highlight-recuperare.html

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ragazzi ho risolto il poblema. non era nessun mbr nè hd difettoso... era semplicemente il cavo ide... scusate per la figura di m...a  :Rolling Eyes:  grazie a chi mi ha comunque aiutato.

----------

## shogun_panda

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> ragazzi ho risolto il poblema. non era nessun mbr nè hd difettoso... era semplicemente il cavo ide... scusate per la figura di m...a  grazie a chi mi ha comunque aiutato.

 

Vabbè dai...chi cavolo ci pensa ai cavi...  :Laughing: 

In effetti, per curiosità, ma come te ne sei accorto?  :Very Happy: 

PS: CIRICIAO A TUTTI! Ma da quant'è che non postavo?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> In effetti, per curiosità, ma come te ne sei accorto? 

 

il problema del nome dell'hd errato mi successe un'altra volta con un'altro hard disk e allora risolsi cambiando il cavo...

----------

